# Боль в поясничном отделе



## Sybbota (24 Май 2020)

Доброго времени! У меня дискоз L4-L5 (заключение по рентгену) . Мне 31.
Сменила матрас жутко неровный на поролоновый (10 см высота), сам матрас на полу.
Пропила 10 дней мильгамму, нимесулид, мидокалм. Боль отпустила сразу, еще неделю не беспокоила.

И теперь снова вернулась. Это может быть из-за того что новый матрас, несмотря на небольшую высоту, мягкий? Может сменить на более жесткий? Такие мысли, поскольку моя боль возникает на утро, после сна. Где-то читала, что мягкие матрасы используют при обострении, а все остальное время надо спать на жестких.

Также хочу купить инверсионный стол, что вы думаете о них?

Я безусловно планирую сделать мрт. И прояснить картину. И планирую пройти терапию на кушетках типа грэвертин, детензор или купить их в будущем, но пока по карману только инверсионный стол


----------



## La murr (24 Май 2020)

@Sybbota, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Sybbota (24 Май 2020)

@La murr, здравствуйте! Снимки не дали, есть только заключение.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Май 2020)

На лекарствах боль прошла. Без них возвращается и по утрам.
Утренние боли-характерный признак суставной и мышечной боли в спине. А причин-то боли в спине всего три (для нашей ситуации):, мышцы, суставы, корешковый нерв.
На третью причину не тянете, а на две первых, тем более со сколиозом и дискозом на снимках, вполне похоже.
Описание так же покажите.

Матрас важен, но он ли причина, едва ли.
Кстати Матрас в 10 см недостаточен для подстройки изгибов позвоночника, а тем более компенсации особенностей сколиоза.
Кровать, диван есть? Положите свой топпер сверху и уже будет хорошо.
А дальше надо приучить и натренировать свой позвоночник, чтобы в местах поражения работал и давал боль поменьше, а значит соседние сегменты работали побольше.

Инверсионный стол вещь хорошая, если не потянете пораженный сегмент.
Потянете больной - заболит.
Потянете здоровые - задвигаются и больному будет лучше.
Поэтому и называется недифференцированным воздействием.


----------



## Sybbota (24 Май 2020)

Спасибо за ответ!

Как относитесь к лечению мышц методом проработки триггерных точек?

Как можно приучить и натренировать позвоночник?

У меня был матрас большой высоты, супер мега мягкий. Ложишься на спину - и он прогибается под все изгибы. Я сочла это вредным и приобрела тонкий матрас, переместилась на пол, чтоб было пожёстче

Тогда переложу тонкий на кровать или может мне снова спать на мягком?



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Описание так же покажите.


Рентгеновский снимок пояснично-крестцового отдела врачи не дали, только описание, прилагаю. Сколиоз у меня - со слов массажиста (но я даже не сомневаюсь в этом)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Май 2020)

> Как относитесь к лечению мышц методом проработки триггерных точек?


- положительно, особенно если поможет.


> Как можно приучить и натренировать позвоночник?


- постепенно. Как правило выполнение системности повышения нагрузок: лечебный. восстановительный, тренировочный уровень ДФК,
На форуме есть. Не найдете, подскажем.


> У меня был матрас большой высоты, супер мега мягкий. Ложишься на спину - и он прогибается под все изгибы. Я сочла это вредным и приобрела тонкий матрас, переместилась на пол, чтоб было пожёстче...


- не правильно, матрас не должен быть гамаком, но должен заполнять все прогибы, именно тогда мышцы лучше расслабляются.
На картинке немного рекламы, но все равно лучше показать одно фото, чем описывать одну страницу,
Это топпер, как Ваше 10 см покрытие.
Кстати покрытие может делаться и для умягчения (Z система) и для "потверже" (Здоровая спина)


> Тогда переложу тонкий на кровать или может мне снова спать на мягком?


- надо пробовать. Что более туго прогибается прежний матрас или новый 10 см?


----------



## Sybbota (26 Май 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> - положительно, особенно если поможет.



Старый матрас абсолютно не упругий. Как желе.

Новый, 10 см более упругий, за счет своей малой высоты. Но это не профессиональное покрытие. Просто кусок поролона.
Спасибо за картинки. Я очень хочу приобрести хороший ортопедический анатомический матрас. Теперь я понимаю, что от матраса требовать. А то в разнообразии выбора легко попасться на маркетинговую уловку.

Скажите, пожалуйста, мрт с контрастом в отличии от обычного мрт дает какую-то весомую фору при постановке диагноза врачам? 

Приучить/тренировать позвоночник.
Нмкогда не сижу ровно. Сяду ровно - мышцы в напряжении. Неудобно им. Стоять прямо - нормально. Но если руки вперед (мыть посуду) - опять напряжение мышц и спина за минуты устает как от тренировки

Думаю, всякие упражнения и тд - повременить. Сначала мрт. И грудного отдела тоже, на всякий

Спасибо Вам, что помогаете людям! 
Честно сказать, я в легкой панике и я очень надеюсь, что это лечится


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Май 2020)

> Старый матрас абсолютно не упругий. Как желе.
> Новый, 10 см более упругий, за счет своей малой высоты. Но это не профессиональное покрытие. Просто кусок поролона.
> Спасибо за картинки. Я очень хочу приобрести хороший ортопедический анатомический матрас. Теперь я понимаю, что от матраса требовать. А то в разнообразии выбора легко попасться на маркетинговую уловку.


- Главное, что бы удобно


> Скажите, пожалуйста, мрт с контрастом в отличии от обычного мрт дает какую-то весомую фору при постановке диагноза врачам?


- При определенных заболеваниях


> Приучить/тренировать позвоночник.
> Никогда не сижу ровно. Сяду ровно - мышцы в напряжении. Неудобно им. Стоять прямо - нормально. Но если руки вперед (мыть посуду) - опять напряжение мышц и спина за минуты устает как от тренировки


- Подушка под поясницу, а может и под ягодицы. Привести здоровые участки позвоночника в норму. Корсет


> Думаю, всякие упражнения и тд - повременить. Сначала мрт. И грудного отдела тоже, на всякий


- Про МРТ правильно. Про гимнастику нет.


> Честно сказать, я в легкой панике и я очень надеюсь, что это лечится


- Пройдет


----------



## Sybbota (2 Авг 2020)

Добрый день.

Сделала МРТ 3х отделов позвоночника.
Шейного
Грудного
Крестцово-поясничного

Прикрепляю результаты.



Буду благодарна если поясните, на сколько все серьезно и какими должны быть мои дальнейшие действия ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Авг 2020)

Делали из-за боли или для понимания процесса?
По описанию как у всех.

Лучше поставьте диск для скачивания.


----------



## Sybbota (2 Авг 2020)

Не из-за боли, а по причине того, что очень хочется быть здоровой и хочется разобраться в данной проблеме

Блин, я вас не послушала и купила инверсионный стол. Тогда у меня сильно болела поясница. После виса вниз тормашками у меня фактически сразу исчезла боль в пояснице. Но, кажется, прибавилась боль в грудном отделе (гемангиома, это видимо она болит). Боль легкая, на утро после сна сильнее, матрас нормальный пока не купила. Смотрела гелевые матрасы, интересная тема. Помню ваши советы насчет матрасов и я к ним вернусь и детально изучу перед покупкой ещё раз

В планах: сдать анализы, чтобы посмотреть цепочку кальций-фосфор, также на ревматоидный фактор и срб. В будущем, когда деньги появятся: мрт крестцово-повздошных сочленений. И возможно, еще раз мрт грудного отдела с контрастом в двух фазах для уточнения по гемангиоме

С нетерпением жду вашего ответа и заранее благодарю Вас

Ссылка на диск :
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/17dp9EtNsHGfQArjbajG2tJse_gbxcuns


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Авг 2020)

> ...Не из-за боли, а по причине того, что очень хочется быть здоровой и хочется разобраться в данной проблеме


- Так, как у всех.


> ...Блин, я вас не послушала и купила инверсионный стол. Тогда у меня сильно болела поясница. После виса вниз тормашками у меня фактически сразу исчезла боль в пояснице. Но, кажется, прибавилась боль в грудном отделе (гемангиома, это видимо она болит).


- Нет


> ....Боль легкая, на утро после сна сильнее, матрас нормальный пока не купила. Смотрела гелевые матрасы, интересная тема. Помню ваши советы насчет матрасов и я к ним вернусь и детально изучу перед покупкой ещё раз


- Матрас хорошо, но правильно тренированное тело и правильно организованное рабочее место и время важнее.


> ...В планах: сдать анализы, чтобы посмотреть цепочку кальций-фосфор, также на ревматоидный фактор и срб. В будущем, когда деньги появятся: мрт коестцово-повздошных сочленений. И возможно, еще раз мрт грудного отдела с контрастом в двух фазах для уточнения по гемангиоме


- Сами план составляли?



Протрузии, грыжа, спондилоартроз



Гемангиома



Остеохондропатия нижнегрудного отдела позвоночника.



Сколиоз. Укорочение левой ноги.


----------



## Sybbota (3 Авг 2020)

> Матрас хорошо, но правильно тренированное тело и правильно организованное рабочее место и время важнее.


- пока боюсь делать вообще любые нагрузки или упражнения. Я могу ошибаться в том, что мне действительно надо. Так что , какие даже делать упражнения и тд пусть лучше скажет человек с соответствующей квалификацией


> Сами план составляли?


Считаю, что надо «копать» в сторону обмена веществ. Давно наблюдаю , как ухудшились ногти и волосы
Всасываемость полезных веществ тоже под вопросом (имею давние проблемы с жкт, лет с 19, мне сейчас 31)
Знакомая реаниматолог подсказала сдать на кальций-фосфор, другая знакомая - на ревматоидный фактор, я же чувствую, как побаливает на уровне выше копчика, на ягодицах, где таз, с обеих сторон - Это область вот этих крестцово-повздошных
Их очень хочу увидеть на мрт.

Мрт грудного в 2х фазах - это для уточнения проблем в грудном отделе. Или там все ясно? Доктора просто на мрт аж возвращались к грудному отделу , так как им было непонятно или не видно что то там.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Сколиоз. Укорочение левой ноги.



Это лечится? Вообще все это лечится? Пока мне посоветовали укреплять спину и на массаж к мануальщику

Честно сказать, у меня нет слов и я не знаю , насколько все плохо или все же поправимо..

Левая нога, кстати, болит, с зимы. Как будто устает в 3 раза больше и тяжесть в ней


Да, и конечно же: спасибо огромное , что посмотрели и дали свое заключение!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Авг 2020)

> пока боюсь делать вообще любые нагрузки или упражнения. Я могу ошибаться в том, что мне действительно надо. Так что , какие даже делать упражнения и тд пусть лучше скажет человек с соответствующей квалификацией


- Даже в реанимации есть ЛФК, а у ж у вас тем более, но соответственно готовности и с постепенным наращиванием нагрузки.


> Считаю, что надо «копать» в сторону обмена веществ. Давно наблюдаю , как ухудшились ногти и волосы
> Всасываемость полезных веществ тоже под вопросом (имею давние проблемы с жкт, лет с 19, мне сейчас 31)
> Знакомая реаниматолог подсказала сдать на кальций-фосфор, другая знакомая - на ревматоидный фактор, я же чувствую, как побаливает на уровне выше копчика, на ягодицах, где таз, с обеих сторон - Это область вот этих крестцово-повздошных
> Их очень хочу увидеть на мрт.


- Хочется, посмотрим.


> - Мрт грудного в 2х фазах - это для уточнения проблем в грудном отделе. Или там все ясно? Доктора просто на мрт аж возвращались к грудному отделу , так как им было непонятно или не видно что то там.


- Не вижу необходимости делать МРТ с контрастом, лучше повторить через 1-2 года, для контроля размера гемангиомы


> Это лечится? Вообще все это лечится?


- Это глушится и замедляется.


> Пока мне посоветовали укреплять спину и на массаж к мануальщику


- Правильно, но это не отменяет ЛФК.


> Честно сказать, у меня нет слов и я не знаю , насколько все плохо или все же поправимо.


- Как у всех. Поправимо в пределах не болит, болит мало и редко.


> Левая нога, кстати, болит, с зимы. Как будто устает в 3 раза больше и тяжесть в ней


- Надо искать причины.


----------



## Sybbota (10 Авг 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> - Даже в реанимации есть ЛФК, а у ж у вас тем более, но соответственно готовности и с постепенным наращиванием нагрузки.



Не оспариваю. Просто немного боюсь сделать что-нибудь не то, Чтобы не сделать еще хуже

Витамин д, кальций, фосфор - все в норме, тест на генетику тоже хороший, предрасположенности к болезни Бехтерева нет, ревматоидный фактор в норме и тд.

Отклонения : асат, алат, гамма глабулин - выше нормы 

Пока такие результаты

После того, как вы увидели мои снимки, что могли бы сказать по поводу инверсионного стола? Можно заниматься на нем, улучшит ли что-то обратная гравитация или при гемангиоме лучше не надо?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Авг 2020)

> ...Не оспариваю. Просто немного боюсь сделать что-нибудь не то, Чтобы не сделать еще хуже


- Ссылку дать на правильные


> ...Витамин д, кальций, фосфор - все в норме, тест на генетику тоже хороший, предрасположенности к болезни Бехтерева нет, ревматоидный фактор в норме и тд.


- Значит причина не в перечисленном.


> ....Отклонения : асат, алат, гамма глабулин - выше нормы


- Печенка.


> ...После того, как вы увидели мои снимки, что могли бы сказать по поводу инверсионного стола? Можно заниматься на нем, улучшит ли что-то обратная гравитация или при гемангиоме лучше не надо?


При гемангиоме можно все!

Просто рентген делали? Снимки есть?


----------

